# Sarap kagatin



## Seb_K

Hi, 

What does 'sarap kagatin' means?

'Sarap' is literally for 'great, good', isn't it? Like 'masarap'?


----------



## wolfiekun

Yes, 'sarap' can mean 'good/tasty'.

Hmm, I believe that 'sarap kagatin' is an expression when you're annoyed with someone.

'Kagat' means 'bite'.

'Sarap kagatin' is somewhere along the lines of 'I want to bite it", I believe.


----------



## guymelef

"sarap kagatin" may also be used as an expression, to indicate you desire for a particular person (i.e. flirting)...

or you find someone cute/nice/lovable/tasty/juicy enough you'd want to figuratively "bite" the person... but not necessarily in the form of disgust... it depends on how it was said...


----------



## Seb_K

So, literally, there's no single meaning to it except it's a form of expression, right?



Thanks for the explanation.


----------

